# Muskie on a the fly #4



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is a recent photo of my catch last week. A big thanks for 2 fellas going by offering to get a picture of me holding it up.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome catch. Looks like a really great spot too... Gotta love WV waters... I have a friend who is WV DNR & is in charge of the egg gathering via nets... he's offered to take me up & down a couple rivers but I just haven't had the time to get down there...


Looks like a blast! Rod, reel, line, leader, fly?  The green thing you tied that's about 10" long?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Those wraps look like a 7 or 8 wt Scott G series?


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Very nice! 
Looks like a great spot to fish.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nice fish!! that thing had to give up a hellva fight!!!


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome...


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

great stuff Mark I wish I could get out there and get into some musky!!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

fallen513 said:


> Awesome catch. Looks like a really great spot too... Gotta love WV waters... I have a friend who is WV DNR & is in charge of the egg gathering via nets... he's offered to take me up & down a couple rivers but I just haven't had the time to get down there...
> 
> 
> Looks like a blast! Rod, reel, line, leader, fly?  The green thing you tied that's about 10" long?


You are close but I would not tyhink of using nothing short of 9wt for muskie aas they fight much harder than a pike. The set up used, Scott Heliply 9wt with Rio 10wt Intermed. Clouser Striper line, A 7" fire tiger muskie Marauder fly(Half n Half Deceiver fly) with all natural materials. Used 60lb test hard mono for leader and 12 inch wire.

If you are refering to that Green snake Bit fly from a previous posting, that fly is 15 inches long.

SF, it was a good 5-8 min battle as it did not want to be near the boat.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I knew it! I know & love my Scott rods. And Winston. 


Nice job & keep up the good work .


----------

